# Dallas Green Gear



## TheOz

does anyone have any idea what guitar gear dallas green uses?
i've been looking around the web but i can't find anything related to it, and the new AOF website doesn't have the guys gear anymore.

i know for sure that he uses a fender telecaster, but that's as far as i've been able to get...

if anyone could help me out, i would really appreciate it!

thanks,
jared


----------



## foreverhomeward

Schecter Tempest Custom - Given to Casey Baker formerly of Sleeper Set Sail
Fender Telecaster Plus
Gibson ES-335 1965
Gibson ES-355
Gibson SG
Gibson ES-333
Epiphone Dot Super
Fender 4x10 Blues Deville Reissue
Takamine Jumbo Acoustic-Electric
Norman ST68 CW Acoustic-Electric
Marshall Jcm 2000 DSL100 modded head
Orange AD140 head
Orange rockerverb 100 head
Morris Custom Head (by Glen Morris)
Morris Custom Guitar Cab (by Glen Morris)
Orange 4x12 cab
BOSS Bass chorus pedal
BOSS RV-3 Digital Reverb/Delay reverb pedal (2)
BOSS chromatic tuner
DigiTech DigiDelay Pedal
Line 6 DL4 and MM4
12-52 gauge strings.
1989 vintage Martin 0017 Acoustic Guitar
Hohner Blues Harp Harmonica (Key of A)


I found this list online of all the gear he uses. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## jimihendrix

i ran into dallas green at the 12th fret in toronto last summer...i recognized him and asked if he had a minute...i told him my daughter was a huge fan of his and that she was sitting in my car around the corner watching her puppy while i checked out the guitars...

i continued to shop while he jogged around the corner to go say hello to my daughter...what a cool thing for a rock star to do...he's so humble and connected with his fans...my daughter had the biggest smile on her face when i got back to the car...he certainly made her day...mine too...


----------



## cheezyridr

that's very cool!


----------



## Arc Angel

He's also using a bunch of our JAM Pedals - The Chill Tremolo, Fuzz Phrase "Fuzz", Delay Llama+, TubeDreamer+ ... very nice guy ... as are the guys and gals at his record company Bedlam.

He should be testing our hand wired, NOS component, T1 Amp prototype shortly. Wilco tested it on stage (Nels Cline also uses a bunch of our pedals). Launching at NAMM 2011.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

jimihendrix said:


> i ran into dallas green at the 12th fret in toronto last summer...i recognized him and asked if he had a minute...i told him my daughter was a huge fan of his and that she was sitting in my car around the corner watching her puppy while i checked out the guitars...
> 
> i continued to shop while he jogged around the corner to go say hello to my daughter...what a cool thing for a rock star to do...he's so humble and connected with his fans...my daughter had the biggest smile on her face when i got back to the car...he certainly made her day...mine too...


That's a cool story. I've tried several times to get into Alexisonfire but it just isn't for me. City and Colour on the other hand - loved it from the first time I heard it in HMV. Glad to hear he's a nice guy.


----------

